

Stencyl : a new game building tool for indie game makers - triptych
http://www.stencyl.com/

======
Dysiode
Stencyl has left me with a great 20-minute-ran-through-the-basic-tutorial
impression. Stencyl has an astounding number of usable blocks and a custom
code block for the things blocks just can't handle (although, I admit, I don't
know how easy that is to use). I'm delighted to see that it even has
Kongregate API blocks.

My general impression of block based programming tends to be that they've got
a handful of blocks and a quickly-thrown together interface, but Stencyl
certainly exceeds that with a number of integrated functions (such as a
project "market" which makes downloading tutorials painless).

------
AndyNemmity
Willing to download and try it. I run an online football simulation without a
graphical display. If I can create one, that would really flesh out my online
game.

Hopefully stencyl is the tool for that.

